# Colnago C50 Rear Dropouts



## C50-HP (Nov 6, 2004)

Has anyone had a problem with their back wheel coming loose from the rear dropouts and moving forward or sideways? I have made sure that my quick release titanium skewer is firmly tightened against the rear dropouts and the hub nuts. However, the wheel still seems to slip or move whenever I am sprinting hard or climbing hills using a lot of leg force. As a result, my rear brake starts to drag on the rim because the wheel is crooked in the dropouts. Any advice?


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Wheel shift*

The first and most obviuos thing -- clean your dropouts (both inside and outside contact areas) and also the wheel "nut" and skewer contact areas -- I'm amazed at the amount of hub grease and/or chain lube I find on bikes that have this problem.

Are your skewers grooved or knurled on the contact area ??? some of the lightweight stuff is pretty smooth and that doesn't help.

Try different skewers -- again, some of the lightweight stuff just ins't practical for all riders. I use the very oght ones from Albert Bold of Bold Precision, with Reynolds Stratus wheels, and have no issues on my C-50, Dream, or BiTi.

Terry D.


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

No problems on my C-50 with Zipp Ti skewers.


----------



## C50-HP (Nov 6, 2004)

I am using "Performance" Titanium Skewers which have a decent amount of grove to them. However, I will try using my Mavic Skewers and see if that makes a difference. The bike is new and I have made sure there is now excess chain oil or hub grease in the dropouts.


----------

